# moving to Australia as an electrician



## macmikeman

This is how I migrated to a far away land. I bought a plane ticket and went.


----------



## chewy

The industrial construction boom is over there. You will want to be head and shoulders above all the other guys there already looking for a job in mining maintanence type work.


----------



## daveEM

macmikeman said:


> This is how I migrated to a far away land. I bought a plane ticket and went.


Crap! Are you an illegal immigrant? 

Now tell us how you really did it. Work Visa, Became a US citizen, etc. 

As a Canadian I don't think I can buy a ticket to the USA and just stay there can I? Won't they at some point in time arrest me and do the customary strip search  before they send me back?


----------



## Black Dog

jpearson25 said:


> hi there everyone, i am new to this site but it has come up many times while i have tried to gather information regarding various things. people on here seem to be very knowledgeable.
> basicly i am trying to move to Australia, i want to work there as an electrician but i keep getting told very conflicting information about what i need to achieve this. basicly i have my 2330 and my 2394 and 2395 (2391). i have been qualified about 3 years now. i need to know what if any other qualification i need, also if it is possible how to transfer my qualification to be accepted over there and how much it will cost me, also if i do need to do courses can they be done here or do they need to be done there? also if anyone has information on what visa i would need to go there and study these courses that would be greatly appreciated also. i have seen many sites suggesting they will help get me over there but it seemed a con, so if anyone has actually done this or is living over there or knows someone that has or does. i need your help  i am currently saving up as much as i can as i imagine this will cost a fair amount, so i want to know what i need to do to get there and work as an installer, even if it means i cant sign off installations straight away i am not bothered. thanks guys hope to hear back from you soon


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup: check out their forum.http://www.phased.com.au/index.php


.


----------



## dmxtothemax

https://www.worksafe.qld.gov.au/lic...lectrical-licences/electrical-worker-licences

Check this site out
send them your enquiries
it's officially official !


----------



## macmikeman

daveEM said:


> Crap! Are you an illegal immigrant?
> 
> Now tell us how you really did it. Work Visa, Became a US citizen, etc.
> 
> As a Canadian I don't think I can buy a ticket to the USA and just stay there can I? Won't they at some point in time arrest me and do the customary strip search  before they send me back?




No,no no, wait. You got this wrong. I was nine, my parents moved the lot of us , 9 altogether , down to Florida. At eighteen I moved alone to Hawaii and naturalized that same time in Honolulu. Otherwise I would have had to drive all the way to Miami from Ft. Myers to go get Americanized. I was a legal immigrant. Besides, from memory, the Detroit river would have been a lot harder to swim across than the Rio Grande....


----------



## RIVETER

jpearson25 said:


> hi there everyone, i am new to this site but it has come up many times while i have tried to gather information regarding various things. people on here seem to be very knowledgeable.
> basicly i am trying to move to Australia, i want to work there as an electrician but i keep getting told very conflicting information about what i need to achieve this. basicly i have my 2330 and my 2394 and 2395 (2391). i have been qualified about 3 years now. i need to know what if any other qualification i need, also if it is possible how to transfer my qualification to be accepted over there and how much it will cost me, also if i do need to do courses can they be done here or do they need to be done there? also if anyone has information on what visa i would need to go there and study these courses that would be greatly appreciated also. i have seen many sites suggesting they will help get me over there but it seemed a con, so if anyone has actually done this or is living over there or knows someone that has or does. i need your help  i am currently saving up as much as i can as i imagine this will cost a fair amount, so i want to know what i need to do to get there and work as an installer, even if it means i cant sign off installations straight away i am not bothered. thanks guys hope to hear back from you soon


Australia's economy is phenomenal. You'll make thirty five bucks an hour. Good luck.


----------



## maddhatter

RIVETER said:


> Australia's economy is phenomenal. You'll make thirty five bucks an hour. Good luck.


When you find a job, the market is over-saturated at the moment (mining industry turned sour, plenty of site electricians now looking for work in town...)

That said, I've just turned fully qualified and am on $36/hour in town doing industrial work


----------



## jpearson25

maddhatter said:


> When you find a job, the market is over-saturated at the moment (mining industry turned sour, plenty of site electricians now looking for work in town...)
> 
> That said, I've just turned fully qualified and am on $36/hour in town doing industrial work


ahh so you are over there at the moment, so what qualifications do i need then to be an electrician over there?


----------



## RIVETER

jpearson25 said:


> ahh so you are over there at the moment, so what qualifications do i need then to be an electrician over there?


Mostly bragging about making $1.00 more and hour than the average bloke...it seems.


----------



## maddhatter

jpearson25 said:


> ahh so you are over there at the moment, so what qualifications do i need then to be an electrician over there?


4 year apprenticeship, weekly logbook, ~32 weeks of trade school + 1 additional week of final exams.

Foreign, based on my experience is prior learning acknowledgement + resitting the same final examination (capstone) and demonstration of testing methodology.


----------



## dmxtothemax

jpearson25 said:


> ahh so you are over there at the moment, so what qualifications do i need then to be an electrician over there?


They will recognise prior learning
But you will have to be tested
And probably do some time as a trainee
so that you can learn the country specific rules and regulations.
learning about electricity is the easy part
it's knowing the rules and regulations that's the harder part.
But the authorities seem to be genuinely helpful


----------



## Fenman

Are u still looking to work in Oz as a sparky?


----------



## Wirenuting

Fenman said:


> Are u still looking to work in Oz as a sparky?


A four year old question, you must be trolling.


----------



## Alexander1989

jpearson25 said:


> hi there everyone, i am new to this site but it has come up many times while i have tried to gather information regarding various things. people on here seem to be very knowledgeable.
> basicly i am trying to move to Australia, i want to work there as an electrician but i keep getting told very conflicting information about what i need to achieve this. basicly i have my 2330 and my 2394 and 2395 (2391). i have been qualified about 3 years now. i need to know what if any other qualification i need, also if it is possible how to transfer my qualification to be accepted over there and how much it will cost me, also if i do need to do courses can they be done here or do they need to be done there? also if anyone has information on what visa i would need to go there and study these courses that would be greatly appreciated also. i have seen many sites suggesting they will help get me over there but it seemed a con, so if anyone has actually done this or is living over there or knows someone that has or does. i need your help  i am currently saving up as much as i can as i imagine this will cost a fair amount, so i want to know what i need to do to get there and work as an installer, even if it means i cant sign off installations straight away i am not bothered. thanks guys hope to hear back from you soon





Hmm! Need to think about it !


----------



## Helmut

Maybe one of our friends down under can explain the immigration requirements, before you think you'll move there with an electrical license.

Going back 30+ yrs, I inquired about moving there. I needed a net worth of at least $300K in AUS dollars, a place to live, and a sponsor.

I gotta believe it's even more difficult these days, unless they softened up.


----------



## splatz

spammer


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------

